# Sugarbush  05/2/2015



## dlague (May 4, 2015)

After skiing Killngton the day before, we were not expecting anything different at Sugarbush.  The vibe at Sugarbush was quite different and fun.  While skiing at Killington was limited in many respects the runs there that we skied were more fun as the day progressed.  For me, Killington’s runs were pushed up corn that was soft, heavy and pretty deep.  Using mishka’s skis made a difference there.  After using mishka’s skis, my wife and I switched to or Dynastar Chams which made a huge difference at Sugarbush.  
The runs at Sugarbush were totally different from that at Killington.  Bumps were more rhythmic for one.  Ripcord skied beautifully and the woods ( 2/3’s the way down before the trail merge) between Ripcord and Paradise skied great as well.  There were not many tracks in there but the trees are well spaced and coverage was great.  Organgrinder – the bumps were a little tighter and there were bare patches – only did one run there – did not float my boat, my wife did not ski that run and that trail had the dirtiest snow.  We also skied Jester which was fun and reminded me of Upper Cannon with the switchbacks.  However, one of the fastest runs and most playful runs was Downspout.  While there was lots of pushed up corn, there was also plenty of places where the surface was still hard and carving was really enjoyable.  Another go to run for my wife and I was Lower Organgrinder.   It had very nice spring bumps that allowed us to maintain a little more speed and for my wife it continued her bump experience.  We actually did that trail once before hitting Ripcord on our next trip up and after lunch skied it a couple more times.

Lunch was really nice sitting outside and enjoying the sun at Castle Rock Pub.  It was also fun people watching and talking with others about the runs.  After a couple beers, we headed back up for another 1.5 hours before our tee time (yes we golfed too).  We then decided to ski Murphy’s Glade (not really a glade but there are a few trees there).  That run offered nice spring bumps as well – we just kept having fun all day long.  We finished off the day making a top to bottom run on Jester and Lower Jester which ended up being a really cool run.  We did take a short cut on Lower Organgrinder then back on Lower Jester to make it a little more interesting.

With a about 20 minute to tee time we got adult beverages and sat on the rocks outside of Castle Rock Pub.  What a great day so far.  We then, made the trek to our truck and got out of our gear then headed to the golf course to play 9 holes.

We had not even been to a driving range yet and we were saying how interesting this will be.  However,  it was not as bad as we thought.  We are hackers to say the least and we play for the fun of it.  The fairways are still in rough shape as to be expected and the greens had been aeriated so there were holes in them.  We really did not care since this was our first time out and skiing and golfing in the same days was pretty cool!

Overall the day was a blast.  The contrast between Killington and Sugarbush was amazing and I found Sugarbush to be much better.  Out of all fairness, at Killington we were skiing from SS lift only on Friday whereas at Sugarbush we had Super Bravo and Heavens Gate running to the top of Lincoln Peak.  Only regret at Sugarbush - got lazy and bailed on the hike to Steins Run but it looked pretty sweet!

I feel blessed that I can enjoy a day like this with my wife - willing to ski just about every trail I ski on and we are equally bad at golf but still try.

Spillsville


Lower Ripcord


Ripcord and Lower Ripcord - trees in the area circled skied really well.


Organgrinder


Murphy's Glade


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2015)

Wife chillin' during lunch - yes it was that nice out!


End of the skiing day - very happy!


Ok - a couple golf shots


----------



## WWF-VT (May 4, 2015)

The trail you labeled Organgrinder in the first picture is actually Spillsville which is a natural snow trail.


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> The trail you labeled Organgrinder in the first picture is actually Spillsville which is a natural snow trail.



Yup I see that now.  Hard matching the trail with the picture sometimes if not too familiar with it.  Spillsville actually had good coverage even in the troughs.

Bottom of Lower Organgrinder
View attachment 16769


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> The trail you labeled Organgrinder in the first picture is actually Spillsville which is a natural snow trail.



Yup I see that now.  Hard matching the trail with the picture sometimes if not too familiar with it.  Spillsville actually had good coverage even in the troughs.

Bottom of Lower Organgrinder


Also Lower Organgrinder


----------



## fatmarojava21 (May 8, 2015)

Hello


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2015)

Hello fatmarojava21

Welcome to Alpinezone.  How did you find us all the way from Batman, Turkey?  I had no idea there was a city called Batman.  How's the skiing near there?


----------



## Jcb890 (May 8, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman,_Turkey

Interesting!  I never knew either.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 8, 2015)

Nice TR.  Skiing still looks good there.  I miss Sugarbush.


----------

